# Hunter Saturday March 26 ? Anyone be up I be in red pants h



## ScottySkis (Mar 26, 2016)

Hopefully vto meet some people

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2016)

I'll be there. Dressed in all blue. Skiing fast


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice I have blue fleece and Jim is here skiing to blue coat .I have brown helmet. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2016)

Scotty, I was joking about Blue Boy.  Hope you guys have a great time.  Wish I was there.  Hopefully next season now that I have a pass.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 26, 2016)

Dam me and ji mg where looking for you for an hour. Hope make to Wildcat this season if not deffinly next season some where with this exception AL pass!!!

Hunter good day today soft snowwg
Where is sun following the sun hope cone back ski last day here tommorow

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Mar 26, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Scotty, I was joking about Blue Boy.  Hope you guys have a great time.  Wish I was there.  Hopefully next season now that I have a pass.



For a minute he had me questioning your sanity.


----------

